# Youth duck day?



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know for sure what day the youth duck hunt is? I assume the 25th of September will be the day. The new proc isn't out yet, so I was just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It will the the 18th. they moved it up two weeks before the opener now.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


The youth hunt doesn't hurt a thing, there are plenty of birds and with the 2 week break before the regular opener and 107 day season I don't see how anyone could feel this way. If we don't keep the youth involved there will be no future in hunting. If you can't shoot a duck in 107 days then you aint gonna get none even if there wasn't a youth hunt.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> It will the the 18th. they moved it up two weeks before the opener now.


How do we know this for sure? I would hate to be the only one in the marsh that morning. (as weird as that sounds) :shock:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

******* said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > It will the the 18th. they moved it up two weeks before the opener now.
> ...


This was approved by the Wildlife board a couple of weeks ago. The proclamation will be out in a week or so with all the information.

The Youth hunt is a great thing and very important to the future of waterfowling.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

My opinion is that you have the wrong opinion! The youth hunt is a great way to get the kids out, tutor them in safety, duck identification, good shooting range, and ethical pursuit of game animals! This is something that very likely wouldn't happen if it was the general opener, as most people (usually dads) will be packing a shotgun, and will be more worried about pulling the trigger than coaching their kids. It doesn't impact the duck population, or the general opener. I kill limits every opener, no matter when they youth hunt has been. This is the first year hunting with my daughter, and I look forward to the time spent in the marsh when all I am worrying about is how she is doing. I just wish it was available when I was a kid.



duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


Why is that ? It ant hurting a dam thing. I think they should run it the whole weekend saturday and Sunday.



Jeff Bringhurst said:


> ******* said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Jeff thanks for post this up.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with dkhntrdstn it should run all weekend it is a great way to get the youth involved and help teach them. 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


I'm interested in your opinion as to why.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.
> ...


He is not going to respond, he didn't respond the last time he popped off, just another trouble maker stirring the pot.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


He was abused as a child -)O(-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the youth hunts are awesome. Too many kids are not interested in hunting at all and to take this away from them hurts even worse. My 8 year old son is furious that he can't take hunter safety this year because he wants nothing more than to be able to shoot his own animals.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> I agree with dkhntrdstn it should run all weekend it is a great way to get the youth involved and help teach them. 8)


+1


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> My 8 year old son is furious that he can't take hunter safety this year because he wants nothing more than to be able to shoot his own animals.


They removed the age limit to hunter safety. When I couldnt find the age limit I talked to the DNR. They told me, if the child is smart enough to understand and take a test at about a 5th grade level and can take the shooting test (of course pass both) then they can get their blue card  My daughter is pretty smart for a 3rd grader and really wants to take the test. We've looked through the course before and I think she can pass both tests. She can shoot tabs of a pop can (open sights). 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

manzquad said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > My 8 year old son is furious that he can't take hunter safety this year because he wants nothing more than to be able to shoot his own animals.
> ...


I already knew they removed the age restriction. My comment was based on me not thinking he is ready to take the test/class. He needs another year to learn more safety and general hunting information. He is capable of passing the shooting test no problem but i don't feel he is ready yet for hunters safety.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> manzquad said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


I tip my cap to you, LH2. Nothing is better for a child than a responsible parent. I wanted to hunt like hell when I was 8 as well. Back then you had to be 12. It was good for me to wait, as it taught me patience, and kept me hungry for it. On the other hand, I am positive I could have passed both tests at 8 years old. For other kids in this same boat, that can take the test now, I say go for it...but it should always be up to the parent to decide just exactly when their child should start packing a gun in the field and when, exactly, they are mature enough to hunt safely.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> manzquad said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


I have the same feelings with my son Stone, hopefully next year he can be more responsible and a little more mature so he can take hunter safety!

DiverFreak


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > manzquad said:
> ...


Thanks Chaser. I have been around enough adults that shouldn't be hunting to know that there are many things that can happen and i will not let my kids hunt until i am positive they are responsible and safe. 
I see it as he was going to have to wait another few years anyway. Now that he can hunt when he gets his blue card, it is solely my responsibility to ensure he is ready and capable. He already gets to go with me a lot and watch and learn. Another year won't hurt a thing.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


I agree that it should be extended not cancelled. 
I have, however seen a couple of times that there were more adult shooters on the youth hunt than youth. This burns my azz a little. I watched a group of guys that I thought didn't even have a youth with them until they pulled up and I actually saw the little guy, however I don't think he got off a shot. 
I called the DWR but they never showed.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

OKAY...I'm back...I was away from a computer for a few days. I knew I would get thrown under the bus when I put the comment...So here is my rebuttal & my reasoning.

A: I wasn't abused as a child. Quite the opposite actually. My dad was VERY active in getting my brother and I in to hunting. 
B: To say that "This is the only way to get the youth in to our sport" is assanine. I am 35 years old...I didn't have the benefit of a special day. Hmm, I turned out just fine in the waterfowling world. As I'm sure the majority of you on here also didn't have the benefit of any special days to get involved in the sport. Get your kids off the X-Box, and out shooting...That's how you get them involved.
C: Not once did I say that it hurt anything. I've even taken advantage of the day to go out scouting.
D: You don't teach safety in the marsh, you teach it other places. Out in the middle of the desert, with you, your kid, and a bunch of clays is a great way to accomplish this.
E: I have an opinion. My opinion is that they should close the youth day. Maybe my opinion will be different when my daughter is old enough to hunt. Until then, my opinion is what it is. I realize it means nothing to anyone, but me...well, I thought it only mattered to me...but apparently I've ruffled a few feathers. (no pun intended)
F: One poster put something on here about adult shooters...This is my main reason why I think it should be cancelled. Not say that ALL are this way, but I know there are many with that mentallity. For the record, I also HATE the "No age restriction" for hunting now. I think it's another way for the DWR to get more money...in the end, I think what will end up happening is that more dads will end up shooting birds for their young ones...and using the young ones as a tool to accomplish this.

So there we have it...I don't just flap my lips (or fingers since this is type) and run away as Mojo suggested...I'm not a p**sy like that. I do like to voice my opinion, even though I realize in this case, it's not the popular one...Happy Hunting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man That did not say one thing why you thing they should stop it. Yea there are ass hole dads out there shooting. If you see it happen call the FISH AND GAME.reamber to the fishing and game are out there making it look like they are hunting to busy people doing that. The no age limit if fine as long as the dad or mom no when there kid is ready. After the opener and you have five guys shooting you don't know who hit what duck.I think I will talk to Tom and see what we have to do to get the kids youth hunt to go saturday and Sunday next year.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

My reasoning for saying it should be done away with was mentioned in there. Just as you all say there is zero benefit to closing it, I feel there is ZERO benefit to having it open. Dustin, you and I have met...I bought goose decoys from you years ago...They work great, by the way. You are old enough to have NOT had the youth hunt. Yet you are firmly planted in the waterfowling ways, right? The only reason I have heard that anyone says have it open is to get kids involved in the sport. I didn't have it, You didn't have it, Mojo (sorry to drag you in, but you said I wouldn't reply, so I remembered your handle) didn't have it...Yet we are all VERY involved in waterfowling...SO what is the benefit in having it open...NONE!

As for calling a DWR officer...Yeah. Good luck with that. 9 times out of 10, there aren't any officers on the refuge. Seriously, last year, I got checked twice in the 15 or 20 times I went out...that was at Farmington, which is the most popular place to go, it seems. You'd think there would be DWR guys there on a consistent basis. NOT THEIR FAULT though. Like the rest of law enforcement in this state, we are severely lacking the number needed to fully enforce the laws.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad the goose decoys are working for you. I hope you have killed plenty of geese over them.Yea I'm to old to had a youth hunt. Here the reason I thinking having a youth hunt is great. It give the kids chance to shoot by them self not having dad and buddy's shooting to. It also give the dads a chance to kick back and help the kids with there shooting to see what they are doing wrong. I wish they had a youth hunt when I was a kid. If your reason was in there I missed it and I will go back and read it again.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

You articulated that very well. I can respect your opinion. It's unfortunant that we have to have a youth day in this day and age of society. Every day should be a youth day! I believe the motive for a youth day is whole hearted and centered on the kids. Trying to make a emphasis on the youth is the point. Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Im with you LH2. My daughter is 9 and Im confident she can pass the tests, however I dont think she is responsible enough to carry a loaded firearm in an 'open range' environment. My 7 y.o. son and 9 y.o. daughter both asked for duck hunting waders for their recent b-day. They make me proud. I think they are more excited for this season than me, and that is saying alot (and they cant even shoot).


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

1096 you said it yourself you are old enough that you didn't have a youth day and you ended up fine.... Well we ain't 35 years ago... 35 years ago Football Basketball Wrestling or other extracirricular activities weren't year round efforts for youth. 35 years ago no tresspassing signs were the exception not the rule. Do you think you have the hunting privliges now that were made possible by those that came before you??? What about the next generation??? Who is going to handle this for them???

I'm not even touching on the other entertainment / electronic things that suck our youth's time now... Figure that in and if you don't entice youth in to this way of life you will at best make them apathetic towards hunting or worst case turn them antihunting...

My son turned 16 last week.... But you bet your butt I'll be in the marsh on the 18th doing whatever I can to help a young lady and young man have the freaking time of their lives.

Find the series " The Vanashing Hunter " from Delta Waterfowl.. It'll do ya good!!!

Later Gordy


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

wileywapati said:


> 1096 you said it yourself you are old enough that you didn't have a youth day and you ended up fine.... Well we ain't 35 years ago... 35 years ago Football Basketball Wrestling or other extracirricular activities weren't year round efforts for youth. 35 years ago no tresspassing signs were the exception not the rule. Do you think you have the hunting privliges now that were made possible by those that came before you??? What about the next generation??? Who is going to handle this for them???
> 
> I'm not even touching on the other entertainment / electronic things that suck our youth's time now... Figure that in and if you don't entice youth in to this way of life you will at best make them apathetic towards hunting or worst case turn them antihunting...
> 
> ...


 :O||:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The youth hunts are my favorites of the year. What I see as a recurring theme with hunting in Utah is "what about me". From the application process to the draws to the hunt to the hotspotting threads, hunting has become overly self serving. After all, there's only so much game to go around, so if you kill an animal, that means less for me!

On the youth hunt, I put all my focus into my son's enjoyment. Thank goodness the marsh isn't full of these self-serving Utards who couldn't care less about respecting your space. Sure, there are a few. But for the most part it's guys out to show a great time to the youth and try to let the spark ignite within them. You'll change your tune when your kids are old enough to participate and you're struggling with competing for their attention. This is my youngest son's last year since he's 15, and I'm bummed about it because I'll miss it. I guess for me it's about more than killing birds.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They should cancel it, all together. Just my opinion.


and truley a depressing opinion its is...unfortunatley.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

for the doubters among us, here's link to the "Vanishing Hunter" arti ww mentioned.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/media/mag ... /part1.php


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

DWR link to Youth Waterfowl Day:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... nting.html


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I can remember way back to my first 3 or four seasons. I didnt get to hunt a whole lot. My brother who was the only hunter in the family lived at my dads. My mom talked her boss into taking me hunting out to his lease. It was very overwhelming at times to have 3 adults the age of your parents shooting and being worried you were going to miss or sit up to soon etc etc. I look back and thank God that some generous person mentored me. Most of the time it was me and Mac and we took turns shooting singles and ganging up on flocks. If there had been a youth day you can bet your behind he would have taken the time to take me out.
This year will be my Daughters first year water fowling, she is only 13. I was very happy the day she came home and begged me to put her in hunter safety, she never seemed like the type who wanted to hunt. That being said, i will be with her on the youth hunt. If it wasnt for the youth hunt i think it would be a tough season for her. Basically, the youth hunt for her is going to be like a practice test, or baptism by fire. She will learn everything that is involved. Granted she has been hunting with me and her brothers but she has never HUNTED with her own gun on her own hunting license and been the center of attention. I am sure it is going to be overwhelming for her but this day is for her and no one else, and i am grateful for that. I personally think that ONE great hunt, due to the youth hunt, can and will make a kid, a waterfowler for life!


DiverFreak


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

This will be my 5th season hunting! I'm 17! That being said, i have hunted on 3 youth days!....AMAZING!!!!!!! Definately the most memorable hunts of my 5 years!.... My dad isn't a waterfowler so my friends older brother took me! Now obviously i can't hunt on youth day anymore and it will be a long time before i can take my own kid out there, i just hope youth day is still around!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks LG


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is one of those topics, like religion...it may be better to just agree to disagree. I don't hold anyones opinions against them, as I hope I am not judged for mine.
Wapati...As you stated, it isn't 35 years ago. I know for a fact, I didn't have the same opportunity as those before me. As for no trespassing signs...I learned waterfowling at Farmington Bay, Ogden Bay, & Fish Springs. All of which are still public today, as they were back then.

Here is the big thing to me, that I've gotten from several posts. Someone said "It's all about me...", yet I have heard a single person say they'd be willing to let the kid in their blind take the first shot at a group of birds coming in to their blind on the "regular opener". Honestly, that right there is an "All about me" attitude. I guess this is where the joy for the youth opener comes in. 

I can definitely see all of your points of view...but I still dislike the youth opener. For those of you who are going out, I hope you do have fun. I also hope the kids you are with have a lot of fun. As for me, I'll be cleanin' my dekes off, for the real opener on the 2nd. Happy Hunting.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"real opener".... 1096, im afraid you have missed the point for those of us interested in passing the torch.

in our blind, and others that i know of, there are many more "youth days" than just the "offical one". most times im content to just call and watch my favorite dog do his thing for his best friend.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

******* said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > It will the the 18th. they moved it up two weeks before the opener now.
> ...


It is on the DWR home page under information. It shows that it is on the 18th. Good luck we are going to miss it this year because my daughter will not be done with hunter safety that starts tonight.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> OKAY...I'm back...I was away from a computer for a few days. I knew I would get thrown under the bus when I put the comment...So here is my rebuttal & my reasoning.
> 
> A: I wasn't abused as a child. Quite the opposite actually. My dad was VERY active in getting my brother and I in to hunting.
> B: To say that "This is the only way to get the youth in to our sport" is assanine. I am 35 years old...I didn't have the benefit of a special day. Hmm, I turned out just fine in the waterfowling world. As I'm sure the majority of you on here also didn't have the benefit of any special days to get involved in the sport. Get your kids off the X-Box, and out shooting...That's how you get them involved.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying your position... I had some pretty negative thoughts when you first posted your position, but I can see your point. Thanks for posting a point of view from the other side of the discussion... just because its not the popular one doesn't mean you don't have a point. :O||: I like the youth hunt as an idea, even though my daughter barely shoots (she's 12), let alone hunts. I just don't think she's ready. She does like to go, she's just not at "shooter stage" yet. 8) I think the youth hunt could be ANY day though.... just take your kids and let them shoot by themselves for the first little while.... seems pretty straight forward. I don't disagree with the youth hunt days, but I don't really see them as a necessity either.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Longgun said:


> "real opener".... 1096, im afraid you have missed the point for those of us interested in passing the torch.
> 
> in our blind, and others that i know of, there are many more "youth days" than just the "offical one". most times im content to just call and watch my favorite dog do his thing for his best friend.


Longgun, you are one of the few who actually have the stance that EVERY day should be youth day...which is where I am at. I think many of the hunters out there are more worried about getting their daily limits...which is why "youth day" is so important. I don't know. I've gone on days when we have youngsters or beginners (25 & 39 years old with us last year), and we always let them shoot first. Yeah, 99% of the time, they screw up, but we're able to clean up. Getting new people in to the sport isn't always about youth...Why don't we have a "First year hunters day"? I realize that would be next to impossible to police, but it would introduce many new people to the sport, right?

Like I said in an earlier post, it's definitely a polarized topic...Especially when someone like myself pops off with such a short opinion answwer in the beginning.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

I would like to know how many private clubs allow the youth hunt? If not, why not? We need a youth rifle dear hunt, elk hunt etc. hunt the weekend before, and let them have first crack at the big game, and make sure of the future of big game hunters as well. 10Tenner


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like that idea of having an early "youth day" for the deer and elk rifle season "to secure the future of big game hunting". Someone needs to call Don Peay from the Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife to get this done! 
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The youth already have a number of tags allotted/reserved for them in the big game tag # quotas, much in the same way the DNR reserves a percentage of swan permits for youth hunters. Due to the structure of the big game season and hunt dates, I never see DNR going to a youth big game day or days, it would just be too complicated to fit it all in. I also believe that a youth tag holder can hunt deer with all three weapons until they manage to harvest.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I also believe that a youth tag holder can hunt deer with all three weapons until they manage to harvest.


Yes they do and they also have a youth elk hunt already.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah I guess I can see how a youth rifle hunt a week before the general rifle opener would not be feasable. How about opening the general pheasant hunt up for a day a week early to allow youth to hunt them in order to preserve the future of upland hunting? It doesn't seem fair that a youth should have to compete with an adult when a rooster comes cackling up during the pheasant hunt, if they had their own day, an adult wouldn't be tempted to shoot at that rooster first. Of coarse, I'm playing devil's advocate, because I can see how both sides of an issue like a youth hunt can have a valid point. It's nice to have a youth day (I take a youth out every year), but I truly don't see how it will preserve our hunting future, or make any difference at all in who ultimately calls themself a waterfowler. The argument that most adults are too self-centered to allow their young proteges to actively participate in the general duck hunt seems shallow to me, and paints a negative picture of adult waterfowlers.
R


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

As rjefre pointed out..."It's nice to have a youth day (I take a youth out every year), but I truly don't see how it will preserve our hunting future, or make any difference at all in who ultimately calls themself a waterfowler."

Taking a youngster out EVERY time you go out is what is going to make that person a waterfowler & help preserve our sport. I'm sure everyone on this forum would agree with that point.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

rjefre said:


> I like that idea of having an early "youth day" for the deer and elk rifle season "to secure the future of big game hunting". Someone needs to call Don Peay from the Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife to get this done!
> R


I believe the youth do get 4 more extra days to hunt deer for the rifle hunt! Adults share the hunt with youth during the first 5 days and youth get it by themselves for 4 days after that!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the idea of having the youth day a week after the general opener, kind of similar to the way the deer hunt apparently is. Give em a free day or two after all the game has been shot at and scattered from hell-to-breakfast. I wonder if the deer hunters lose 4 hunting days in order to let the kids hunt for 4 days after the general deer hunt ends? Or, if they had a youth pheasant hunt, would the pheasant hunters lose a day out of their season? Probably not, because they are not federally regulated, however, waterfowl is federally regulated and waterfowlers are notoriously stingy with the number of days they have available to hunt ducks/geese. I know plenty of people that have never been too excited to lose a hunting day in order to let kids have a youth day, but they are in the minority and keep their mouths shut. I can definitely see both sides of this issue, and its fun to read the debates. Either way, as long as they keep having a youth day, I'll participate and take a kid hunting.
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are certain WMA that do host pheasant Youth hunts, the upland proc listed the days and WMA's, on those days the selected WMA's are closed to regular hunting by the adults. 

I know that Arkansas's youth hunt days are late in season, the reason, that's when we have the biggest number of birds in, makes prefect sense for us. You will not hear a lick of complaining about those days, and let me tell you back there we have a 60 day season and green is the king. If anyone was ever gonna bitch, it would the boys back home.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Like I said in an earlier post, it's definitely a polarized topic...Especially when someone like myself pops off with such a short opinion answwer in the beginning.


i dont know if i would call it a polarized topic per say really... to me the "not's" are nothing short of selfish opinion's. it is, afterall only one day.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> to me the "not's" are nothing short of selfish opinion's. it is, afterall only one day.


 I see you would be in support of a one day deer, elk, etc. rifle hunt before the general hunts, good for you. I can be done, the age limit was done away with, and one day waterfowl hunt, why not big game? No one has answered my question on the hunting clubs allowing the youth to hunt, especially the geese. How many of these clubs see a influx of birds from the youth hunt, and not allow a the youth to hunt on the youth hunt day? 10tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, almost sounds like someone had an axe to grind with the clubs!  

Most likely none of those private clubs members have answered your question because unlike the DNR, they don’t answer to the public, they are private entity just like a private landowner who does not have to allow you to hunt. I do know of several club members on this forum that do carry youth hunters out on the youth day, if they want everyone to know who they are they can speak up.

Personally I don’t care what the hunting clubs do. They are privately owned and no different than any of the private landowner who hunts their own ground. Their hunting activities have little or no negative impact on the available bird numbers on the opener or any other time of the season, in fact when you consider that most manage their land year-round for the benefit of waterfowl and the fact that some have rest days of no hunting during season, they do a lot more to help the overall numbers of birds for the public land hunters than any harm they could ever do.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

No ax to grind sorry my friend but,


> Their hunting activities have little or no negative impact on the available bird numbers on the opener or any other time of the season,


 :lol: :lol: Have nice evening. 10tenner


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some clubs dont have the youth hunt. Most of them are letting it happen on there. Just depends on the club. here a thing for you. There a club that there member s can't kill no more then 2 geese even though are limit is 3 and plus they have rest days and they can't hunt the whole season on there land. So some clubs are tuff.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> > to me the "not's" are nothing short of selfish opinion's. it is, afterall only one day.
> 
> 
> I see you would be in support of a one day deer, elk, etc. rifle hunt before the general hunts, good for you. I can be done, the age limit was done away with, and one day waterfowl hunt, why not big game? 10tenner


dont know about that (the one day deal), simply because the level of multiple opprutunity required to keep a kid interested is different. i personally like the big game the way it is (youth can hunt all three seasons) thus providing multiple opp's, and given the level of the individual kids awareness and responsibility around weapons granted there is an adult with the proper mindset of _ keeping their immidiate enviorment safe for all_ with the child, i dont see the need for a specific age requirement either. i know of all too many "Adults" that should go back to kindergarten with the lax attitude they display around weapons. then on the flip side i know quite a few gradeschoolers that act like "adults" around any weapon given the proper guidance for a time.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> There a club that there member s can't kill no more then 2 geese even though are limit is 3 and plus they have rest days and they can't hunt the whole season on there land.


 Could it be that they would be harvesting to many geese. I know of one guide who shot 26 geese in the first week of the season. 
Now back to the youth, the deer hunt should be at least a two day hunt prior to the general season. Allowing the youth to hunt after the the general hunt is eating a cake that the icing has been eaten off. How good are the chances to harvest a deer? Are they going to stay interested in the hunt? 10tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> > There a club that there member s can't kill no more then 2 geese even though are limit is 3 and plus they have rest days and they can't hunt the whole season on there land.
> 
> 
> Could it be that they would be harvesting to many geese. I know of one guide who shot 26 geese in the first week of the season.
> 10tenner


 :roll: While you say you don't have an axe to grind with the clubs but it's plain to everyone who reads your post there's some kind of animosity between you and at least one club and/ or clubs in general. So what's the story?

Did the guide shoot 26 himself or did his hunters kill that many? If he killed 26 himself you should have reported it. If they (clients) are staying within the legal bag limit, what does it really matter? And trust me I don't have any love for guides especially when they hunt public land.

Those clubs have imposed further restricted/ limited harvests, rest days/ scheduled hunt days to improve their members hunt quality along with giving the birds a place to rest and feed without pressure, in a way they operate just like the rest areas on the WMA's and BRBR, but with a slight twist, by hunting certain days it prevents the birds from learning they are safe in one area. It **** sure keeps the birds from setting on the club all the time like they do on the public rest areas out of reach of the public land hunters. I wish the feds and state would start changing thier rest areas every year or so.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> . I wish the feds and state would start changing thier rest areas every year or so.


I've been saying that for years, don't think it will happen but it's wishful thinking... :idea:


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Did the guide shoot 26 himself or did his hunters kill that many?


 He himself. 


> Those clubs have imposed further restricted/ limited harvests, rest days/ scheduled hunt days to improve their members hunt quality along with giving the birds a place to rest and feed without pressure, in a way they operate just like the rest areas on the WMA's and BRBR, but with a slight twist, by hunting certain days it prevents the birds from learning they are safe in one area. It **** sure keeps the birds from setting on the club all the time like they do on the public rest areas out of reach of the public land hunters.


 I already new that :!: 


> It **** sure keeps the birds from setting on the club all the time like they do on the public rest areas out of reach of the public land hunters.


 You suppose were they would be with out a rest area? Ogden bay was better when unit 3 was a rest area, but I suppose you would not know that being from the south. How much public land is there to hunt were you come from? Is it all tied up in leases, guides, and clubs? 
What has the ax to grind have to do with the youth hunting on the club? I have a relative who owns a club, plants grains for the the birds, and does what you described above. 
Back to the youth, why not let them hunt? And I am getting the impression you are against a youth hunt before the general big game hunt? 10tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you report that guide for shooting over the limit in a week?

I know lot about OB since I hunt it 25 or 30 times a year. I don't think unit 3 needs to be a rest pond, maybe a part of it but not the whole thing, especially since they already have a defacto one, it’s called the suck hole out in the middle of unit 1, when the boats go through the birds just pick up and move around to land back in the middle. It not bad the first few weeks but as the season goes it gets worst. I never understand everyone carrying on about how good the hunting used to be, the duck numbers are greater now than 20years. Yeah it’s more crowded now a days, but if you go the extra mile you will be successful. This is the Good Old Days of Waterfowling!

There's probably just as much huntable (see reachable) public land for the average hunters back home as UT has. Yeap most private land is leased for hunting, either deer or duck, or both. 

I imagine that the clubs who don’t allow hunting on the youth day do it because they don’t want to.
I don’t really care one way or the other if they have the youth hunts before the general season, but I don’t see how or where they could change the season framework to accommodate it, they have enough trouble trying to accommodate all the different season as it is.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> I know lot about OB since I hunt it 25 or 30 times a year. I don't think unit 3 needs to be a rest pond, maybe a part of it but not the whole thing, especially since they already have a defacto one, it's called the suck hole out in the middle of unit 1, when the boats go through the birds just pick up and move around to land back in the middle. It not bad the first few weeks but as the season goes it gets worst. I never understand everyone carrying on about how good the hunting used to be, the duck numbers are greater now than 20years. Yeah it's more crowded now a days, but if you go the extra mile you will be successful. This is the Good Old Days of Waterfowling!


 We will have to agree to disagree on this, have seen what it was and now is and there is a difference. 10tenner


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

All you guys who think you kids are to young to hunt. I disagree here is why. First It's not like when they get there blue card they are just cut loose to hunt a parent or parents agent must be with them while they hunt. My 7 year old Ian passed the test has his blue card and has hunted once alone with me I was able to continue to teach him while we were hunting and he learned more that day then during the whole class and extra time studying we did. I say if they can pass let them pass and work with them till their 18.


----------

